# Signorini si prende la domenica pomeriggio e GF Nip su Canale 5



## fabri47 (25 Maggio 2020)

*Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi. 

Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo. 

Il programma dovrebbe andare in concorrenza diretta con Domenica In su Rai 1 che, da molti mesi, ormai va in onda senza temibili competitor a contrastarla. A dare la notizia, il sito Davide Maggio che non esclude "terremoti" all'interno dell'azienda per questa promozione improvvisa di Signorini.

*Aggiornamenti:
TvBlog parla di una grande stima di Mediaset, in particolare da Piersilvio Berlusconi, nei confronti di Alfonso Signorini. Il suo nuovo programma della domenica pomeriggio, dovrebbe andare dalle 17:30, collocazione che è stata, fino a poco tempo fa, di Domenica Live che in questa stagione è stato sospeso per coronavirus e probabilmente verrà cancellato dalla prossima stagione per dare spazio al direttore di Chi. *


----------



## fabri47 (25 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi.
> 
> Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe andare in concorrenza diretta con Domenica In su Rai 1 che, da molti mesi, ormai va in onda senza temibili competitor a contrastarla. A dare la notizia, il sito Davide Maggio che non esclude "terremoti" all'interno dell'azienda per questa promozione improvvisa di Signorini.


Mi sa proprio che toglierò definitivamente il tasto 5 dal telecomando.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi.
> 
> Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe andare in concorrenza diretta con Domenica In su Rai 1 che, da molti mesi, ormai va in onda senza temibili competitor a contrastarla. A dare la notizia, il sito Davide Maggio che non esclude "terremoti" all'interno dell'azienda per questa promozione improvvisa di Signorini.


.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi.
> 
> Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe andare in concorrenza diretta con Domenica In su Rai 1 che, da molti mesi, ormai va in onda senza temibili competitor a contrastarla. A dare la notizia, il sito Davide Maggio che non esclude "terremoti" all'interno dell'azienda per questa promozione improvvisa di Signorini.



Ormai su mediaset sono più interessanti alcune repliche che passano giornalmente sui canali secondari come Iris o mediaset extra che non quello che propinano sulla rete ammiraglia ridotta ad una discarica.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Maggio 2020)

*Signorini smentisce su Instagram (con tanto di risposta di Mara Venier che gli invia cuoricini), ma Davide Maggio lo smentisce a sua volta.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Signorini smentisce su Instagram (con tanto di risposta di Mara Venier che gli invia cuoricini), ma Davide Maggio lo smentisce a sua volta.*


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi.
> 
> Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo.
> 
> Il programma dovrebbe andare in concorrenza diretta con Domenica In su Rai 1 che, da molti mesi, ormai va in onda senza temibili competitor a contrastarla. A dare la notizia, il sito Davide Maggio che non esclude "terremoti" all'interno dell'azienda per questa promozione improvvisa di Signorini.



Mamma mia che degrado..Signorini è un ce550 ambulante..insopportabile...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio che toglierò definitivamente il tasto 5 dal telecomando.



Ahahahah vero. Sempre più basito. Questi programmi spazzatura sono come un tumore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2020)

Possono risparmiare soldi e trasmettere una diretta live 24/24 di un cesso pubblico, sarebbe la stessa cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2020)

*TvBlog parla di una grande stima di Mediaset, in particolare da Piersilvio Berlusconi, nei confronti di Alfonso Signorini. Il suo nuovo programma della domenica pomeriggio, dovrebbe andare dalle 17:30, collocazione che è stata, fino a poco tempo fa, di Domenica Live che in questa stagione è stato sospeso per coronavirus e probabilmente verrà cancellato dalla prossima stagione per dare spazio al direttore di Chi. *


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alfonso Signorini* piglia tutto. Il conduttore, reduce dalla conduzione della quarta edizione del Grande Fratello Vip, il prossimo anno condurrà ben tre programmi.
> 
> Infatti, il direttore del settimanale Chi andrebbe a condurre nella prossima stagione televisiva 2020/2021, su Canale 5, oltre al Grande Fratello Vip, anche il *Grande Fratello Nip*, cioè quello con personaggi non famosi (condotto nelle ultime edizioni da Barbara D'Urso) ed un *programma che andrà in onda la domenica pomeriggio* e che precederà Domenica Live di Barbara D'Urso (la quale per evitare il confronto diretto con Mara Venier e la sua Domenica in dal 2019 ha posticipato l'orario di messa in onda alle 17:30) e con protagonisti i concorrenti del Grande Fratello, un pò come le vecchie edizioni di Buona Domenica di Maurizio Costanzo.
> 
> ...


Alfonso Signorini ormai è la nuova D'Urso. Lo hanno pure accontentato nella richiesta di non andare contro la sua amica Mara Venier. Probabilmente, si tratta di una delle prime mosse autonome di Piersilvio che vuole dimostrare di saper fare qualcosa pure lui. Dubito che al padre gli piaccia Signorini (sia come conduttore che esteticamente LOL) preferendolo alla sua amata D'Urso.


----------

